# JSF CommandLink Parameter



## JSFnup (29. Sep 2010)

Hallo, eine Frage.

Ich versuche schon seit ewigkeiten einen Parameter an meine Managmendbean klasse zu übergeben.

Ich probiere es so: 


```
<h:commandLink action="#{Grusskartenbilder.setGrusskarte}">
	<h:param name="id" value="1" /> 
	<h:graphicImage id="image_1" alt="Grusskarte_1" url="#{Grusskartenbilder.bild_1}"></h:graphicImage>
</h:commandLink>
```

Meine Methode: 


```
public String setGrusskarte(int param){
		if(param==1)auswahl=bild_1;
		else if(param==2)auswahl=bild_2;
		else if(param==3)auswahl=bild_3;
		else if(param==4)auswahl=bild_4;
		
		return "\formular_benutzerdaten.xhtml";
	}
```


Der Fehler:


```
javax.servlet.ServletException: /choose_grusskarte.xhtml @19,37 <h:param> Tag Library supports namespace: [url]http://java.sun.com/jsf/html[/url], but no tag was defined for name: param
	javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:325)
```

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## SOOOOOO (29. Sep 2010)

Hi hi was ist das denn???? Hast du schon mal mit JSF gearbeitet und weißt was wofür das action-attribute da ist???

also wenn denn so:


```
<h:commandLink action="#{Grusskartenbilder.sendGreetings}">
	<h:param name="id" value="1" /> 
	<h:graphicImage id="image_1" alt="Grusskarte_1" url="#{Grusskartenbilder.bild_1}"></h:graphicImage>
</h:commandLink>

public String sendGreetings(){

FacesContext facexcontext = FacesContext.gerCurrentInstance();
Map<String, String> requestParameterMap = facescontext
				.getExternalContext().getRequestParameterMap();

String id = requestParameterMap.get("id");

int value = Integer.valueOf(id);

//Navigationskommando oder direkt zu einer Seite
//return "....";
}
```

obwohl ich gelesen habe in JSF2.0 kann man auch Parameter übergeben aber ich progge noch JSF1.2 weil die Komponentenanbieter noch keine GA Release ihrer Libs rausgebracht haben bis jetzt...

Greetz


----------



## SOOOOOO (29. Sep 2010)

und fast vergessen:
statt <haram/> -> <faram/>!!!!

```
<h:commandLink action="#{Grusskartenbilder.sendGreetings}">
    <f:param name="id" value="1" /> 
    <h:graphicImage id="image_1" alt="Grusskarte_1" url="#{Grusskartenbilder.bild_1}"></h:graphicImage>
</h:commandLink>
```

Sorry!


----------

